# SX im Selbstaufbau



## teleMark (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle

Rahmen ist bestellt: Meta AM in L ohne nichts (also auch ohne Dämpfer). 
Vorteil: ich kann dran bauen was ich will, Nachteil teurer. Da ich ja evtl. nicht der einzige bin, werde ich das hier dokumentieren (und Fragen stellen)

Mal zu meinen ersten Fragen:
Mein Händler hat mir versichert, dass der Rahmen vom SX und AM gleich sind, die 10mm mehr Federweg ergeben sich also vom Dämpfer. Beim AM werden 200x57mm mit Montage Hardware 22.2x10mm angegeben.

- Wie ist mit der Montage Hardware gemeint?
- Was hat denn der Dämpfer fürs SX für Einbaumasse, oder ist die Montage Hardware massgebend?

Dank und Gruss
teleMark


----------



## FarmerFive (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

also die beiden Rahmen AM und SX sind bis auf die Umlenkwippe identisch, d.h. die 10 mm mehr Federweg ergeben sich aus dem ca. 5 mm längeren Umlenkhebel.

Dämpfer sind bei beiden Rahmen 200x57mm und die Hardware bezieht sich auf die Breite 22,2mm der Dämpferbuchsen für die Dämpfermontage.

Jetzt habe aber ich ein Frage, du hast deinen Rahmen in L bestellt, wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du? 

Ich möchte mir auch einen Meta-Rahmen selber aufbauen, aber ich schwanke noch zwischen der Größe M und L.

Danke und Grüße
FarmerFive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleMark (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi FarmerFive

Danke für die Infos. Hab's gleich dem Händler weitergegeben, da ich in diesem Fall dann eher das SX (Biene Maia) als Frameset (Dämpfer, Sattelstütze und Steuersatz inkl.) nehme.

Zur meiner Grösse. Ich bin 1,88 und die Schrittlänge ist ca. 85cm. Ich bevorzuge nach diversen Biketests eher kleinere Rahmen. Die machen auf dem Trail einfach mehr Spass, zumal ich zu 80% nur technische Sachen fahre. Für die restlichen 20% habe ich immer noch mein Supershuttle.
Ich bin sogar mal das Meta6 in M gefahren. Genial auf dem Trail, uphill war dann aber eher anstrengend.

Grüsse
teleMark


----------



## Wern (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bezüglich Rahmengrösse: 
Bin das AM und das SX jeweils in L gefahren. Hat bei 191cm und 91 cm Schrittlänge sehr gut gepasst. Wobei ich das Gefühl hatte bei dem SX etwas weniger kompakt zu sitzen. Komisch eigentlich, sollten ja beide Rahmen gleich gross sein.
Ich liebäugle auch mit dem SX. Ging auf ne Mini Testrunde in der Lenzerheide genauso gut bergauf wie das AM. 

GT


----------



## rallleb (30. Oktober 2011)

Mein Händler hat auf der Eurobike auch erfahren, das der unterschied nur in der Wippe besteht.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## teleMark (2. November 2011)

Wurde nun auch vom Importeur bestätigt: Wippe ist anders und die lässt sich anscheinend nicht wechseln. Daher ist nun definitiv das SX bestellt.

Rahmen: SX in L
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 (inkl.)
Sattelstütze: Rockshox Reverb (inkl.)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek (inkl.)
Gabel: Lyrik RC2L U-Turn 160mm (tappered oder nicht tappered?)
Gruppe: SRAM X9
Bremsen: SRAM X0 180mm
KeFü: SRAM X-Guide
_edit: _Laufräder: Hope und DTSwiss F630
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet 2

offen sind noch:
- Vorbau
- Lenker
- Bashguard

Habe aber noch jede Menge Zeit, da ich nur mit gaaaanz viel Glück den Rahmen bereits im Dezember bekomme. Wahrescheinlicher sei Februar-März. Naja, bei uns ist schneetechnisch vor Mai eh nichts mit Fahren.

Gruss
teleMark


----------



## Grog (3. November 2011)

teleMark schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> 
> Rahmen ist bestellt: ...
> Vorteil: ich kann dran bauen was ich will, Nachteil teurer. ...
> ...



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Nachteile:
- Bei Selbstaufbau fehlt lange das Schrauberpotential zur Verbesserung
- Man hat manchmal die Teile aus dem Vorjahr dran, d. h. die letzten,
  bahnbrechenden Erfindungen aus der Raketentechnik fehlen dann 

Vorteile:
+ günstiger
+ besser ausgestattet 
+ die Nachteile

Ciao


----------



## teleMark (6. November 2011)

Frage zum Steuerrohr: gemäss Händler/importeur sind die verbauten Gabeln nicht tappered. Gemäss Commencal Website sind die verbauten aber tappered. Das Steuerrohr sieht ja auch tappered aus... wer hat Recht?


----------



## Grog (6. November 2011)

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=8531528

Commencal verbaut gemäß obigem Link tapered Gabeln bei den Komplettbikes und das würde ich an Deiner Stelle dann auch nutzen.

Im Idealfall hat das Steuerrohr 1,5" durchgängig (was ich nicht weiß). Dann ist man bzgl. der Modererscheinungen erst mal unabhängig.


----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwo einen Link zu den Geodaten des AM und SX? Werde kurioser Weise nicht fündig ...

Danke und viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Grog (9. November 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es irgendwo einen Link zu den Geodaten des AM und SX? Werde kurioser Weise nicht fündig ...
> 
> ...



Commencal-store.com --> Frames --> Geometrie

Unter Bikes ist tatsächlich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. November 2011)

Danke Grog, bin fündig geworden!


----------



## Dantethr (15. November 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Danke Grog, bin fündig geworden!



Hi, habe 2 Fragen zum SX?

Was kostet den jetzt der Rahmen genau?

Gibt es das SX auch in dem geilen Blau?

Ach ja, 3 Frage: bei welchem Händler hast du bestellt?

Danke


----------



## NoStyle (16. November 2011)

Hallo Dantethr,

ich bin da nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner. Ein Kollege schwankte zwischen verschiedenen Bikes, da fand ich das neue AM/SX auch einen Blick wert und wollte mich parallel informieren. Mehr Info als die Geo habe ich auch nicht. ;-)

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Dantethr (16. November 2011)

teleMark schrieb:


> Wurde nun auch vom Importeur bestätigt: Wippe ist anders und die lässt sich anscheinend nicht wechseln. Daher ist nun definitiv das SX bestellt.
> 
> Rahmen: SX in L
> Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 (inkl.)
> ...


 
Hi, was kostet dich der Rahmen?

Gibt es ihn auch ich dem geilen Blau?

Bei welchem Händler hast du gekauft?


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. November 2011)

An dieser Stelle auch die Info zum Meta AM und SX:

Die Rahmen-Kits (Factory & VIP) werden ab Ende Dezember in Deutschland verfügbar sein. 

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## Dantethr (16. November 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Dantethr,
> 
> ich bin da nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner. Ein Kollege schwankte zwischen verschiedenen Bikes, da fand ich das neue AM/SX auch einen Blick wert und wollte mich parallel informieren. Mehr Info als die Geo habe ich auch nicht. ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem!!

Bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich im Bereich AM bleibe, aber dann auf ein 301 oder das Meta AM wechsel. 160er Federwg würde mich aber auch anmachen und da hatte ich eigentlich immer das Strive im Blick. Canyon hat bei diesem Modell Probleme mit der 270´ Umlenkung/Haltbarkeit und so kommt das SX oder das 601 in meine Betrachtung, wobei die Optik des SX mir persönlich besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (16. November 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle auch die Info zum Meta AM und SX:
> 
> Die Rahmen-Kits (Factory & VIP) werden ab Ende Dezember in Deutschland verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


 
Mögliche Farben???????????


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. November 2011)

Beim AM wird es das knallige Blau (cyan) sein und das SX gbt es in knallgelb
(yellow cab).


----------



## teleMark (17. November 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hi, habe 2 Fragen zum SX?
> 
> Was kostet den jetzt der Rahmen genau?
> 
> ...



Zur Frage 1: In der Schweiz: 2249.- (offizieller VKP)
Zur Frage 2: wie weiter oben schon erwähnt: SX ist gelb
Zur Frage 3: ähm man soll dich hier keine Werbung machen..? Schreibe's dir persönlich. Import ist TST Trading.

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. November 2011)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmals meine Infos von gestern Mittag etwas 
genauer ausführen, damit es nicht zu Verwechslungen kommt.

Das SX gibt es als Bike, VIP framekit oder nur den Rahmen.
Das AM gibt es als Bike, Factory framekit, VIP framekit oder nur den Rahmen.

Und für alle, die es interessiert, hier mal eine Übersicht der empf. VKs
der 2012 Commençal Produktpalette.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Dantethr (17. November 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmals meine Infos von gestern Mittag etwas
> genauer ausführen, damit es nicht zu Verwechslungen kommt.
> 
> Das SX gibt es als Bike, VIP framekit oder nur den Rahmen.
> ...



Schade, also kein Blau!! Dann geht bestimmt auch gut eine 160er Talas im AM, obwohl ich gerne beides gleich hätte.
Wie bekomme ich heraus wie der Däpfer angestmt ist, damit ich meinen eigenen wie das Original-Setup einstellen kann?
LG


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. November 2011)

Der Dämpfer ist folgendermaßen abgestimmt:

compression Medium, Rebound Medium, IFP 200 psi, SAG 25%


----------



## teleMark (23. März 2012)

Der Frühling kommt und der Rahmen ist da. Heute angekommen !

Rahmen ist nun ohne nix. In L. ...und das Gelb ist nach meinem Gschmack echt schön... war schon ein wenig am unsicher.

Die Gabel und Laufräder sind auch schon da und gebaut:
Gabel: BOS Deville 160 TRC
Laufräder: ZTR Flow mit Hope

Als Dämpfer ist der Vip'R von BOS im Gespräch. Nächste Woche kriege ich Bescheid, ob der auch wirklich passt.

Gruppe wird komplett X9, Bremsen X0 plus X-Guide

Sattlestütze RockShox Reverb und Steuersatz CaneCreek (wie originial).

Nächste Woche startet der Aufbau... dann kommen weitere Infos.

Grüsse


----------



## mgac (23. März 2012)

[/IMG]

Hier mal meins, muss halt noch die Leitungen kürzen...


----------



## teleMark (24. März 2012)

hi mgac

chic..!

da du deins schon hast, kannst du mir sicher folgende Frage beantworten: hat der Rahmen ein Gewinde für die Steckachse hinten oder geht die komplett durch?

danke

(meines ist wieder im karton und leider beim händler eingeschlossen, daher kann ich nicht selber schauen)


----------



## mgac (24. März 2012)

Ich kann Dir leider nicht ganz folgen, meinst du ob die Steckachse wie ein normaler Schnellspanner mit einer Mutter gekontert werden muss? Wenn Du das meinst, dann nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleMark (24. März 2012)

Dann handelt es sich tatsächlich um das X-12 Syntace System? Bin nur nicht ganz sicher, bei meinem aktuellen Bike muss ich die Steckachse mit einer Mutter kontern.

Danke für die Infos...


----------



## mgac (25. März 2012)

ne, da kommt keine X-12 Achse sondern ne MaxleLight in 142x12 rein. Diese Liegt dem Rahmen übrigens nicht bei.

Grüße


----------



## teleMark (29. März 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> ne, da kommt keine X-12 Achse sondern ne MaxleLight in 142x12 rein. Diese Liegt dem Rahmen übrigens nicht bei.
> 
> Grüße


Danke für die Info. Dann wäre das nun auch geklärt. 

Bos Vip'R passt. Einer der Ingenieure fährt auch das SX und empfiehlt die Kombi mit der 170er Deville, da das Gesamtsetup stimmiger sei. Habe mich deshalb mit vollstem Vertrauen entschieden, auch diese zu nehmen. Der Rahmen (Sitzwinkel) hat vom Gefühl her genug Reserven. Werde dann meine Erfahrung posten.


----------



## mgac (29. März 2012)

170er Gabel geht gut, hat meine Lyrik auch


----------



## Petarson (26. September 2012)

teleMark schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Dann wäre das nun auch geklärt.
> 
> Bos Vip'R passt. Einer der Ingenieure fährt auch das SX und empfiehlt die Kombi mit der 170er Deville, da das Gesamtsetup stimmiger sei. Habe mich deshalb mit vollstem Vertrauen entschieden, auch diese zu nehmen. Der Rahmen (Sitzwinkel) hat vom Gefühl her genug Reserven. Werde dann meine Erfahrung posten.



Hi,

und hast du den BOS schon , wenn ja wie is er??? wollte auch einen fürs Meta6..... nach ca. 3 Monaten Wartezeit hab ich den wieder storniert .....


----------



## teleMark (26. September 2012)

Ja Vip'R ist verbaut und fleissig im Einsatz. Nach den ersten beiden Berührungen mit dem Rahmen hat er nun auch Platz. Die Schweissnaht wurde 2mal gestreift. Nun ist das aber genug Spielraum.

Ich kann den Dämpfer nicht mit anderen vergleichen, da ich auf dem SX immer mit dem gefahren bin. Aber der erste Eindruck war - und ist immer noch - endlos langer Federweg. 

Er hat keinen Lockout und TRC bringt in diese Richtung fast nichts. Es fühlt sich dann eher an, also ob der Rebound schneller ist. Wenn ich aber schön rund trete, dann geht das ganz gut. Sicher nichts um bei Rennen mit zu machen. Aber ich komme überall hoch und es liegen auch locker mehr 1000hm in steilem Gelände drin. Ich komme damit auch auf technischen Trails ganz gut hoch und habe nie das Gefühl vom hängenbleiben an der Wurzel oder am Stein. 

Auch Beschleunigen lässt sich damit ganz gut, also mit Druck über wellige Trails oder aus der Kurve raus. Pedalrückschläge gibt's nicht oder ich merke das einfach nicht.

Auf flachen Rollstücken (Strasse) wippt er ein wenig, das stört mich aber nicht, da dies im bevorzugten Gelände (für mich) keine Rolle spielt.

Er hat aber das von anderen schon angetönten Knacksen, das ist aber kaum zu hören, vor allem nicht wenn du fährst. Ausser du hörst explizit darauf.


----------



## teleMark (26. September 2012)

Hier auch noch ein Bild:



Das ist von der ersten Ausfahrt. Es liegt also noch kein Schnee, das Bild ist vom 12. Mai. Der Vorbau und Sattel sind getauscht.


----------



## Petarson (27. September 2012)

Jo... schaut echt geil aus.....

Naja vielleicht kommt der Vipr nächstes Jahr dran......

Viel Spass damit


----------

